

Ask HN: Plan to fail or fail to plan? - zaroth

Failure is the most dominant outcome, but it seems like no one ever talks about planning for failure. How do you plan for failure, and how much does that factor into your overall planning?
======
js7
Your title is a common quote, I'm not sure if you're misusing it on purpose or
not

~~~
zaroth
Yeah, it's a play on Franklin's "If you fail to plan, you are planning to
fail!" because I think in the startup space the age old quote isn't quite
right.

